# Who else has alot of items locked up in your store?



## NKG (May 26, 2017)

Curious out there-In the stores that have everything locked up (vacuums, cosmetics, fragrances, movies...) how do you continue to strive good guest service?


----------



## BigEyedPhish (May 26, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> Curious out there-In the stores that have everything locked up (vacuums, cosmetics, fragrances, movies...) how do you continue to strive good guest service?



It works better because guests, then have The Service, forced on them.

Who doesn't like forced service?


----------



## NKG (May 26, 2017)

I guess I am wanting to know are you just unlocking the item and letting the guest go on their way? Our store is slowly becoming if its not nailed down the wall its locked up. We are starting to see upset guests because they can't be trusted with the item. Idk maybe its me....


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2017)

We have fragrances locked up, and curling irons on locking peg hooks.  Otherwise, all the rest is electronics stuff.  Generally, we give them to the guest.


----------



## pinkp2ie (May 26, 2017)

I just find it stupid when the whole wall of electronics (F1 for me) phone cases, chargers, etc are ALL locked up with the white lock.


----------



## NKG (May 26, 2017)

Yetive said:


> We have fragrances locked up, and curling irons on locking peg hooks.  Otherwise, all the rest is electronics stuff.  Generally, we give them to the guest.




They why are they locked up if we just give it to the guest


----------



## Yetive (May 26, 2017)

We had a group of people regularly taking fragrances.  Really wasn't a problem otherwise, so we go ahead and let the guest take them to the registers.  Anything in electronics gets rung up there.


----------



## Logo (May 26, 2017)

We have fragrance boosters as well, we bring the product to guest service, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## SquishySquishy (May 26, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I guess I am wanting to know are you just unlocking the item and letting the guest go on their way? Our store is slowly becoming if its not nailed down the wall its locked up. We are starting to see upset guests because they can't be trusted with the item. Idk maybe its me....



Prevent the 1 billion in shortage Target has....


----------



## Kompa (May 26, 2017)

I'm not walking a fucking vacuum or perfume or pet flea care up to the register so I just give it to them


----------



## semantics (May 26, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> I just find it stupid when the whole wall of electronics (F1 for me) phone cases, chargers, etc are ALL locked up with the white lock.


Guests literally just rip it off the pegs they're not waiting for that bullshit


----------



## Bosch (May 26, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I guess I am wanting to know are you just unlocking the item and letting the guest go on their way? Our store is slowly becoming if its not nailed down the wall its locked up. We are starting to see upset guests because they can't be trusted with the item. Idk maybe its me....



Me, we added a few call boxes, but we put a lot of stuff in a place with easy access to the GSTL after we get it out of the case. Some stuff we do hand to the guest and pretty much anything with a spiderwarp on it from a locked peg. It got serious with merch protection when during one of our marathon morning huddles god they never shut the fuck up, we had an entire endcap of Sonicare toothbrushes stolen. Guests can get peeved all they want, we just explain that "It sucks but people steal and we have to protect ourselves." They usually chill out.

That end cap was set by pog and flow filled it and it was ignored by their merch protection person..


----------



## pinkp2ie (May 26, 2017)

semantics said:


> Guests literally just rip it off the pegs they're not waiting for that bullshit


It's annoying as heck. I can understand a few items with the white locking thing - pop sockets, apple branded accessories, life proofs. But smh, i told our old - old - old TPS it was stupid too long up the otter box cases for example, never cared.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 26, 2017)

Spot had sent a r swore out saying stores can increase merch protection if needed.


----------



## semantics (May 26, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> It's annoying as heck. I can understand a few items with the white locking thing - pop sockets, apple branded accessories, life proofs. But smh, i told our old - old - old TPS it was stupid too long up the otter box cases for example, never cared.


Anything we spider wrap I can understand putting locking peg but if it's not spider wrapped you can just rip it off the pegs very easily. Who does this stop? All it does is sink time to do anything, anyone willing to steal would be willing to rip it off the peg, unless they plan to do some sort of return scam. At which point if they're willing to go as far as running that scam they could easily just have the tools on hand to unlock it themselves, hell you don't even need tools to remove the white pegs but I won't get into that.


----------



## SquishySquishy (May 27, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> It's annoying as heck. I can understand a few items with the white locking thing - pop sockets, apple branded accessories, life proofs. But smh, i told our old - old - old TPS it was stupid too long up the otter box cases for example, never cared.



It's a deterrent to opportunistic theft and it works. The effort that goes into merchandise protection is well worth it. It can't be worse than zoning or doing reshop.


----------



## Badjedidude (May 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I guess I am wanting to know are you just unlocking the item and letting the guest go on their way? Our store is slowly becoming if its not nailed down the wall its locked up. We are starting to see upset guests because they can't be trusted with the item. Idk maybe its me....



Nah. We walk everything to the front with the guest, or put it on hold at Guest Services for when they're ready to pay. They just tell the cashier at the check lanes that they have something on hold, and it's brought to them. It's only a small hassle, and most guests are OK with it, since they understand why it's being done this way.



semantics said:


> Anything we spider wrap I can understand putting locking peg but if it's not spider wrapped you can just rip it off the pegs very easily. Who does this stop?



Sometimes it's not about _stopping _anyone, per se. It's a deterrent, to make people think twice about doing it. But some percentage of people are always going to go ahead and rip the item off the peg anyway, you betcha.

Ripping something off of a peg is quite noticeable on camera, and can be noisy on the sales floor. The idea is that even if someone goes to the effort to tear the packaging or rip the item off the peg, someone will hopefully notice that something is going on in that aisle.

It's not 100%, but honestly, all we can do is protect and prevent as much as we can. *shrug*


----------



## SFSFun (May 27, 2017)

semantics said:


> Guests literally just rip it off the pegs they're not waiting for that bullshit


I admit to doing that once for an SPU.

I was pissed that the LOD had told the electronics TM to come take my keys instead of trying to figure out where the other 2 sets were. And then nobody was actually in electronics to unlock it for me.


----------



## HardlinesGuy (May 27, 2017)

Before I started working retail, I was one of those "Rip it off the locked peg" guests. I'd always pay for my stuff, but I'm surprised I never saw the TPS's watching me on the floor lol.


----------



## redcardroy (May 27, 2017)

Locking pegs are another layer of deterrent against shoplifters, especially boosters. At my old store, vacuums were lifted like hot cakes. So we spiderwrapped every one of those *****. Want an iPad? You can get it at checkout. Otherwise you'll be hearing from one steaming ETL-AP.

On the whole guest service thing, it takes $20 of revenue to makeup for a dollar of shrink. So guest service isn't always that important.


----------



## Marcellow (May 27, 2017)

We have alot of stuff locked up - some makes sense but others not so much.

Like, why are Crest 3D White Strips and Nexium under lock and key?


----------



## redcardroy (May 27, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> We have alot of stuff locked up - some makes sense but others not so much.
> 
> Like, why are Crest 3D White Strips and Nexium under lock and key?



Those are stolen like hot cakes. Every place I've worked, we've kept them locked or inaccessible to guests.


----------



## redeye58 (May 27, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> We have alot of stuff locked up - some makes sense but others not so much.
> 
> Like, why are Crest 3D White Strips and Nexium under lock and key?


Small boxes, big price; easy to conceal, easy to steal.


----------



## Anelmi (May 27, 2017)

Marcellow said:


> We have alot of stuff locked up - some makes sense but others not so much.
> 
> Like, why are Crest 3D White Strips and Nexium under lock and key?



Easy to steal, can do a no-receipt return (possibly) and get $40 on  gift card which you take to a gift card cash out place and voila, drug money.


----------



## theanimal (May 27, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> I'm not walking a fucking vacuum or perfume or pet flea care up to the register so I just give it to them


If we hand out a dyson, we just let AP know so they can keep an eye. Everything else we give to the guest, minus electronics which is sold right then and there.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 27, 2017)

Nokiddiegloves said:


> I guess I am wanting to know are you just unlocking the item and letting the guest go on their way? Our store is slowly becoming if its not nailed down the wall its locked up. We are starting to see upset guests because they can't be trusted with the item. Idk maybe its me....



Unfortunately, guests can't be trusted with the item.  That's _*WHY*_ its locked up. We walked them to a register or in electronics ring them up there.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 27, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> I'm not walking a fucking vacuum or perfume or pet flea care up to the register so I just give it to them


We do. Or you get a discussion with ETL-AP. We always need a cart pusher or cashier so TMs discover this quickly. We also have the lowest shrink in the region because of this.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (May 27, 2017)

If it's on a locking peg hook or in a locked case, then it's walked to guest service/the checklanes/electronics. If guests complain I just tell them it's policy that all locked items be checked out immediately or held for them at electronics or guest service.


----------



## wiredharpoon (May 27, 2017)

If you use the blister tags the items shouldent be ripped off of locking pegs. If they are it leaves the blister tag so AP can research it and watch for whoever stole the item the next time they come in.


----------



## Kompa (May 28, 2017)

wiredharpoon said:


> If you use the blister tags the items shouldent be ripped off of locking pegs. If they are it leaves the blister tag so AP can research it and watch for whoever stole the item the next time they come in.


What if they didn't steal it. What if they just cut if off and payed for it? I do that in other stores because the electronic section is totally empty after like 9 in a lot of places


----------



## Bosch (May 28, 2017)

theanimal said:


> If we hand out a dyson, we just let AP know so they can keep an eye. Everything else we give to the guest, minus electronics which is sold right then and there.



Nope they are spiderwrapped and teathered down. They get walked up front. We have had so many stolen(doesn't help some jackass put them next to a fire exit.). They don't get to the guest until its paid for.


----------



## HardlinesKing (May 28, 2017)

OMG my store does. I guess we are considered a "high risk" store or whatever so we recently started locking up eyelashes/certain nail care products, razors, electric toothbrushes,  and those expensive face/eye creams. Not to mention before that we already have so many things locked up in appliances such as vacuums and coffee machines. Electronics is just as bad we don't even keep Apple products on the floor anymore...if somebody wants to buy one we have to go to the backroom lockup to get it. Its super annoying to have call buttons go off all the time for simple things guests complain about it all the time. Ive gone to other stores where very few things are locked up besides the obvious and I'm kind of jealous.


----------



## TeamRed (May 28, 2017)

Honestly I'm not surprised they don't put tide pods under lock and key where I live they lock up tide pods dollar general but to be fair we also have a ton of flea markets in the area sell it dirt cheap so who knows..


----------



## sito (May 28, 2017)

we have a couple of different things locked. we have eyelashes, electric toothbrush heads, razors, and some electronics items on yellow security tags: these , electric toothbrushes, white strips, cologne and women's perfumes and game consoles and anything else that's super expensive locked up. iphone cases, fitbits, etc on those white locks in electronics; vacuums and anything else that can't fit into locked up spots on spider wraps, blu-rays, video games etc in those clear lock up cases... lets see what else???? we're just always extra careful.


----------



## NPC (May 28, 2017)

Curious, has locking up merchandise had a negative impact on sales? Does that really outweigh the risk of theft? I mean, there's a lot of shit in HBA I don't need, but would still buy if I could get to it. But I'm otherwise not going to wait for an employee to come unlock something for me if I don't really need it. I'd probably just rip it off the peg too.


----------



## SquishySquishy (May 28, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Curious, has locking up merchandise had a negative impact on sales? Does that really outweigh the risk of theft? I mean, there's a lot of shit in HBA I don't need, but would still buy if I could get to it. But I'm otherwise not going to wait for an employee to come unlock something for me if I don't really need it. I'd probably just rip it off the peg too.



It could stop a booster from filling a cart with $2k and pushing out daily for a week.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 28, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> What if they didn't steal it. What if they just cut if off and payed for it? I do that in other stores because the electronic section is totally empty after like 9 in a lot of places


Well then you get monitored alot. I knew a walmart ap person who kept a file of people who did what you described and still bought it. He said its because they have a potential to destroy merch.  he was very anal.  However, he has a point. 
We know AP watchs electronics in any big box chain, and defeating locked pegs even if you buy it asks for walker to appear. 

I habitually tell people that if you open something on a shelf, even if you buy it is the quickest way to attract attention from security. Most have shocked looks.


----------



## Flow Warrior (May 28, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Curious, has locking up merchandise had a negative impact on sales? Does that really outweigh the risk of theft? I mean, there's a lot of shit in HBA I don't need, but would still buy if I could get to it. But I'm otherwise not going to wait for an employee to come unlock something for me if I don't really need it. I'd probably just rip it off the peg too.


Not really. Look at it this way, ripping off the peg says:


I don't give a fuck about this store .
I think more about me than you.
I don't want to spend the time finding someone because fuck it my time is important.
Is it really, though? If you are in a hurry, that is one thing. However, mostly its apathy, laziness and I special mentality. 

Me if I find something locked up and I really want it, I will go to the effort to find someone. When I lived in Tulsa, even after I quit Wal-mart, I had no issue going in the back to find someone.
However, if I am just browsing, killing time or simply bored, then no, I will go elsewhere. I respect the job of the others, the shop and the fact that this causes prices to rise.


----------



## NPC (May 28, 2017)

Flow Warrior said:


> Not really. Look at it this way, ripping off the peg says:
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck about this store .
> ...



Doesn't answer my question at all, but thanks for the story. Anyway, I'm genuinely curious to know the actual numbers.


----------



## wiredharpoon (May 29, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Curious, has locking up merchandise had a negative impact on sales?



It does. Look at sales of stores that have every single jewelry item in a locked showcase. I worked at one and it was bad... then again we would have people clear entire shelves of stuff and just walk out with it. Gotta look at theft vs sales.


----------



## redcardroy (May 30, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> Doesn't answer my question at all, but thanks for the story. Anyway, I'm genuinely curious to know the actual numbers.



It's a tough compromise. But I think anyone who's had a shelf cleared in seconds by a booster is willing to make that compromise.


----------



## NPC (May 30, 2017)

redcardroy said:


> It's a tough compromise. But I think anyone who's had a shelf cleared in seconds by a booster is willing to make that compromise.



True, emotionally speaking. Does it count as a loss twice if they return the items at GS?


----------



## redcardroy (May 30, 2017)

Target NPC said:


> True, emotionally speaking. Does it count as a loss twice if they return the items at GS?



That's a good question. Im trying to visualize it from an accounting perspective. When they make the return...

Sales Returns is debited
Cash is credited
Inventory is debited
Cost of Goods Sold is credited

So therefore inventory becomes overstated which results in shrink. But when the balance is put on a gift card, I think the balances of cash and sales returns balance out. Logically the effect of a fraudulent return should only impact the loss on the inventory being overstated since we got the inventory back, we just exchanged it for a gift card. So technically it's a cash loss (even worse) but I don't think companies can differentiate between the two in a case like this. It would just be considered shrink from the overstatement of inventory. I could be wrong. It's a good question to ask a CPA.


----------



## redcardroy (May 30, 2017)

I just asked my accounting professor about this. The gift card is considered a liability, not cash. 
inventory is overstated
COGS is understated
sales returns overstated
liabilities overstated

Once the thief uses the gift card, the revenue becomes overstated which means the overstatement of revenue and the overstatement of sales returns will net out and won't affect revenue. Liabilities will become zero. When the inventory count is made, COGS will be corrected and the difference will go down as shrink.

So short answer is the shrink is only counted once.


----------



## tgtJose (May 30, 2017)

theanimal said:


> If we hand out a dyson, we just let AP know so they can keep an eye. Everything else we give to the guest, minus electronics which is sold right then and there.





Bosch said:


> Nope they are spiderwrapped and teathered down. They get walked up front. We have had so many stolen(doesn't help some jackass put them next to a fire exit.). They don't get to the guest until its paid for.




 

surprisingly, we've never had anyone try to take them out that exit.


----------



## DavidorJared (May 30, 2017)

Someone at our store spiderwrapped a 200 lb (ok probably not but it was damn heavy) ac unit, the thing doesn't fit in a cart and needs to be flat bedded out, i ca't see the purpose of that at all.


----------



## redeye58 (May 30, 2017)

AP: So who was it that tried to steal that AC unit?
TM: The hunched-over guy limping up to the entrance. Pretty sure you can catch him.
AP: Nah, I'll take my break then catch up to him in the parking lot. Dude ain't goin' anywhere real fast.


----------



## Bosch (May 30, 2017)

tgtJose said:


> View attachment 3340
> 
> surprisingly, we've never had anyone try to take them out that exit.



You are lucky, we have a couple other reasons outside of the store that make my store a hot spot for boosters so we tie that shit down tight. Cause if not they walk out on it seems on the daily.


----------



## Badjedidude (Jun 1, 2017)

tgtJose said:


> surprisingly, we've never had anyone try to take them out that exit.



That actually is surprising, especially if those aren't also tethered to the shelves.


----------



## RandomGeek (Jun 2, 2017)

Our entire electronics dept is locked down or spider wrapped except for the computer accessories and ink weirdly enough. They've special ordered all shapes and sizes of lock boxes for game controllers, CD's are all in keepers. Anything that's locked has to be checked out back in electronics, its coachable to just hand it off if its locked up (not that this stops the idiots back there, who no one can figure out how they still have jobs).

My store was given the honor of being number one in shrink on the last inventory in our area, the only good side is they gave us more than one COMPLETELY ineffective AP-ETL and a TPM that couldn't give a crap about theft. The new ETL locked it all down and installed, yes INSTALLED, cameras to actually cover the floor, not just entrances.

Back to the main topic... All the locked pegs and lock boxes have actually not impacted sales apparently.  I think the reason is simply because so much was being stolen, that it is counting as a positive, even if some guests are annoyed and walk away while waiting on the idjit to come over with keys. Plus, the cell phone case wall is actually 80% zoned right since its all locked down. Woo.


----------



## JJacks (Jun 10, 2017)

semantics said:


> Guests literally just rip it off the pegs they're not waiting for that bullshit


LITERALLY!!! it pisses me off, especially when they dont even attempt to buy the item and there end up being a big ass pile of open hair appliances ruining my zone.

Isn't there some type of clear plastic reinforcement lock/latch/thingy-magiger, that latches on the loop to help with this issue? ive seen them laying around at the boat. Any one know what im taking about and has an actual name for them?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 10, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> I'm not walking a fucking vacuum or perfume or pet flea care up to the register so I just give it to them


Why? Isn't that your job? You must white. You sound mad lazy af.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 10, 2017)

Cosmetics fragrances and expensive makeup is locked up in a box and spiderwrapped, vacuums are tethered down and spider wrapped, but none have to be walked up.

Electronics has most items on a locked peg or in a locked case, and have to be walked up. If I am correct, some pet medication and stuff is spider wrapped here, but not locked. I know there's some baby stuff spider wrapped as well.

On the topic of negating sales, I have wanted to buy a keyboard from electronics before but it was on a locked peg and there wasn't anyone coming to help me. I worked until about 9pm that night and everytime I went since then when I tried it was nothing. I pressed the service button and no one with keys to it came by lol.


----------



## Kompa (Jun 10, 2017)

Planosss said:


> Why? Isn't that your job? You must white. You sound mad lazy af.


Lol I'm not white. I'm also backroom so no it isn't my job to walk items up to the lanes. If someone wants a Dyson I unlock it and give it to them and walk away


----------



## HRZone (Jun 10, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> Lol I'm not white. I'm also backroom so no it isn't my job to walk items up to the lanes. If someone wants a Dyson I unlock it and give it to them and walk away



Lol what's the point of locking them up if you just give it to them?


----------



## Kompa (Jun 10, 2017)

HRZone said:


> Lol what's the point of locking them up if you just give it to them?


I guess it stops people from running with the item. A theif isn't going to ask a TM for something they're going to steal, especially since that's gives the TM a good look at their face


----------



## HRZone (Jun 10, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> I guess it stops people from running with the item. A theif isn't going to ask a TM for something they're going to steal, especially since that's gives the TM a good look at their face



A regular opportunist no... but most thieves who steal vacuums are not novices. They often probe the places they steal from.

"Hm at this store all I have to do is ask them to unlock the merchandise then I can take it. Will do"

If you are too lazy to take it upfront you might as well be lazy and not unlock it. I call b.s. on your story anyways you are backroom why are you opening spiderwraps?


----------



## Kompa (Jun 10, 2017)

HRZone said:


> A regular opportunist no... but most thieves who steal vacuums are not novices. They often probe the places they steal from.
> 
> "Hm at this store all I have to do is ask them to unlock the merchandise then I can take it. Will do"
> 
> If you are too lazy to take it upfront you might as well be lazy and not unlock it. I call b.s. on your story anyways you are backroom why are you opening spiderwraps?


I get stopped during flexes, RTS and SFS. That's why I don't have to walk stuff to the front if I get stopped


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 10, 2017)

we recently lockes up some of the baby formula

and of course im the one with the key

we also got a case for polaroids and the film. we dont put them on locked pegs anymore because it clearly didnt stop anyone


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 10, 2017)

I have seen items in cosmetics priced $60-70 not locked up, and pet medicine priced $30-40 on locked pegs. Some items in electronics spider wrapped and some of the same items not spider wrapped, it's very inconsistent in our store..... but again, so is everything else..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 10, 2017)

Don't forget cat flea stuff that is not locked up, but dog ones are. Same ingredients.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jun 12, 2017)

Vacuums get spider wrapped, then alpha'd to the ones next to & behind them as well as the shelf.  Same for any coffemaker or blender over about $30.  Every power toothbrush over $12.99 is spiderwrapped.  Dog and cat flea/tick/etc treatments are all on locked pegs as are phone cases, and fitness trackers.  Any tablet, phone, or computer is in a keyed case, same with most of the cameras, then additionally spidered and alpha'd as the need arises.  Emergency contraception gets keepers. And that's just what I can remember off the top of my head!


----------



## TTB (Jun 12, 2017)

We just started locking up 10 dollar pop sockets in razor cases in electronics...they easily just pop right off the packaging and we kept finding empty packages. We had build a special case to lock beats in. Someone ripped off a peg of cell phones as soon as I went on break.


----------



## WestLoggy (Jun 12, 2017)

I've seen quite a bit of inconsistency.  $20 razors locked up, $30 HBA items unlocked/unwrapped, $900 television spider wrapped, $170 toothbrush open. We keep Dysons and TVs wrapped: have actually had a couple TVs go right out the door.

An elderly fellow asked AP to assist him with his purchase which he happily agreed to do and wheeled the nice lovely 60" TV on a flat right out to the car in the garage.  AP was smiling and waving "goodbye! Have a wonderful day! Enjoy your new television! We love you!!" as the old man drove off into the sunset waving back through the driver's window. ~queue movie soundtrack and closing credits~. 

AP's mouth fell open when he learned unfortunately the gentleman's purchase was a $3 bag of grapes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2017)

MechanicWife said:


> We just started locking up 10 dollar pop sockets in razor cases in electronics...they easily just pop right off the packaging and we kept finding empty packages. We had build a special case to lock beats in. Someone ripped off a peg of cell phones as soon as I went on break.


We are casing pop sockets too.


----------



## Badjedidude (Jun 14, 2017)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> We are casing pop sockets too.



We're putting blister clips on them and locking the pegs, but they still go missing all the time.



WestLoggy said:


> I've seen quite a bit of inconsistency. $20 razors locked up, $30 HBA items unlocked/unwrapped, $900 television spider wrapped, $170 toothbrush open. We keep Dysons and TVs wrapped: have actually had a couple TVs go right out the door.



Yep. There are some general trends across the regions/the nation, but stores each have different things getting taken at different speeds. Protect accordingly, I suppose.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 15, 2017)

Pop sockets can be removed easily off the package. Just pull hard enough.


----------



## pinkp2ie (Jun 15, 2017)

Is it really needed to spider wrap a 50 inch+ tv?


----------



## HRZone (Jun 15, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> Is it really needed to spider wrap a 50 inch+ tv?



The idea is to prevent pushouts. A tv that doesn't have it's spiderwrap taken off in electronics is a huge flag.


----------



## IDoStuffHere (Jun 15, 2017)

We don't spider 99% of the items in the store but then again most people here know not to steal from a store with a ton of cameras.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 15, 2017)

pinkp2ie said:


> Is it really needed to spider wrap a 50 inch+ tv?


Yes. But doing a 70 is even more fun if you need it out for a while.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> I'm not walking a fucking vacuum or perfume or pet flea care up to the register so I just give it to them



Nobody is expecting you to be good at guest service anyways.



WestLoggy said:


> I've seen quite a bit of inconsistency.  $20 razors locked up, $30 HBA items unlocked/unwrapped, $900 television spider wrapped, $170 toothbrush open. We keep Dysons and TVs wrapped: have actually had a couple TVs go right out the door.
> 
> An elderly fellow asked AP to assist him with his purchase which he happily agreed to do and wheeled the nice lovely 60" TV on a flat right out to the car in the garage.  AP was smiling and waving "goodbye! Have a wonderful day! Enjoy your new television! We love you!!" as the old man drove off into the sunset waving back through the driver's window. ~queue movie soundtrack and closing credits~.
> 
> AP's mouth fell open when he learned unfortunately the gentleman's purchase was a $3 bag of grapes.



What a sack of shit that old guy was.


----------



## Kompa (Jun 17, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Nobody is expecting you to be good at guest service anyways.


Good guest service would be giving the guest what they want and not forcing them to follow you the front to check out an item while they are still shopping

Lmao


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> Good guest service would be giving the guest what they want and not forcing them to follow you the front to check out an item while they are still shopping
> 
> Lmao



Or you could let them know their item will be held at guest service for them while they continue shopping.

You clearly have no idea how to properly interact with fellow humans.


----------



## TTGOz (Jun 17, 2017)

Today in electronics a TM discovered someone legitimately ripped the locked pegs off in order to grab some stuff. It was left broken and in a mess and the shelf was damaged.

Just confused as to how no one heard it happening... if it happened today.


----------



## balthrop (Jun 17, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Today in electronics a TM discovered someone legitimately ripped the locked pegs off in order to grab some stuff. It was left broken and in a mess and the shelf was damaged.
> 
> Just confused as to how no one heard it happening... if it happened today.



it is not wether they heard or not it is wether they care enough to do something about it.


----------



## Kompa (Jun 17, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Or you could let them know their item will be held at guest service for them while they continue shopping.
> 
> You clearly have no idea how to properly interact with fellow humans.


And create more work for guest services aka telling the guest they can ring up their entire order there? 

No thanks. I don't screw fellow TMs


----------



## oath2order (Jun 17, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> And create more work for guest services aka telling the guest they can ring up their entire order there?
> 
> No thanks. I don't screw fellow TMs



Doesn't happen at my store.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 18, 2017)

TTGOz said:


> Today in electronics a TM discovered someone legitimately ripped the locked pegs off in order to grab some stuff. It was left broken and in a mess and the shelf was damaged.
> Just confused as to how no one heard it happening... if it happened today.


The tm may not of been schedule to help the guest or no coverage in electronics.


----------



## Badjedidude (Jun 22, 2017)

jb08045 said:


> And create more work for guest services aka telling the guest they can ring up their entire order there?
> 
> No thanks. I don't screw fellow TMs



No need to screw fellow TMs. We have items held for guests at guest services, but we tell guests that when go through a regular check lane to just let the cashier know that they have a specific item on hold for them. Cashier alerts GSTL, then GSTL fetches the item from guest services. Item is scanned and purchased at check lanes. Easy and quick.


----------



## defang (Jun 25, 2017)

Badjedidude said:


> No need to screw fellow TMs. We have items held for guests at guest services, but we tell guests that when go through a regular check lane to just let the cashier know that they have a specific item on hold for them. Cashier alerts GSTL, then GSTL fetches the item from guest services. Item is scanned and purchased at check lanes. Easy and quick.



This is what I'm trying to change the culture to in my store. Right now, a TM will get stopped 40 times while bringing a guest and their item up to the lanes and the guest just leaves without the item usually.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jun 8, 2020)

Recently, I've noticed that there have been a few instances where a booster attempted to lift one or more vacuums and in both instances, they weren't spider-wrapped. In one instance, I guest serviced them at self-checkout, the guest says no thanks and they attempt to leave with the vacuum before the ETL-AP stopped them at the doors. 
The booster questioned the price when "forced" to scan their vacuum and complained that it was a lower price on the shelf but ETL-AP wouldn't budge so I don't think that they ended up buying it. This got me wondering if this could be a strategy boosters use on expensive items that are spider-wrapped or otherwise protected. Would they scan it, complain about the price and change their mind after the protection has been removed and attempt to come back another time in order to lift those items? 
I've been wondering about that as a possible explanation for the inconsistencies in some of the vacuums/coffee makers/other expensive items being protected but not others. I don't even know if there is a process for re-applying merchandise protection after it was taken from the salesfloor. Who would be responsible for that?

Sorry if this isn't the right thread for it but I've been curious about this for a while, hoping to get some thoughts about this.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jun 8, 2020)

Hope4Future said:


> I don't even know if there is a process for re-applying merchandise protection after it was taken from the salesfloor. Who would be responsible for that?



The person who put it back on the floor. If you don't know how, take it to the boat and an electronics TM can show you.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 8, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> The person who put it back on the floor. If you don't know how, take it to the boat and an electronics TM can show you.


This is such a problem at my store that  atleast once a week ap brings a flatbed of vacuums to the boat to spider wrap..... and we always stop to help them wrap the vacuums if we aren't busy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2020)

The hard part is at my store is, GM doesn’t get the mag key.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jun 8, 2020)

Yea, same at mine.  So your alternative is going to electronics  or going to guest service.... and both of those are opposite side of the store from vacuums... and you just can't leave the vacuums either...


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 9, 2020)

Yetive said:


> We have fragrances locked up, and curling irons on locking peg hooks.  Otherwise, all the rest is electronics stuff.  Generally, we give them to the guest.


Sounds pretty much like my store.


----------



## daemon (Jun 9, 2020)

We have many things spider wrap and cased up, but nothing is tied down, only in glass security cases. Guest are still free to pick up most things.


----------

